# Brownhills Newark again



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Just a warning for anybody who will be getting a van from brownhills at Newark in the furture be very wary . I bought my new van in march and I am still waiting for parts to arrive after 5 months and now they say that some of the parts have not been ordered as there is no paperwork even though I watched them take photos and write the faults down even the manager promised that it would all be sorted by May. One part that they say that they know nothing about a third party contacted me on behalf of brownhills its just amazing. Now this was a new motorhome and I understand that you can wait for up to 7 weeks for parts from swift but 5 months is a joke there is something very wrong here.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I note not to many replies but I think nothing with them surprises people,sorry about what must be very frustrating.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thinking about another item I read earlier on here today about the 2007 MMM awards, wouldn't it be a good idea for them to also run a Worst Dealer, Worst Manufacturer and see what happens, it might actually make them sit up... I wonder if Dave can organise an awards item on MHF with voting....it could be worthwhile.

From what I have read recently at least Swift who may have problems with their motorhomes are at least reading and taking notice and doing something about it, on behalf of everyone.... it is a huge step forward and one I think when Dave started the site - hadn't even anticipated, yes maybe we thought of it, and some things that haven't come about - yet - but how it grew, has been not short of phenomenal really.

Carol


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Swift to be fair have made an effort to rectify some of the problems that have plagued many of you out there including myself. This result has only come about due to increased pressure by the likes of us, my main gripe with Swift is the length of time it takes to purchase parts. It took 9 weeks to receive an arm rest, bolster, and if that was not bad enough I had to pay £60.00. The only reason that I purchased it was that the vehicle was supplied with 2 left handed arm rests to the previous owner, now you would think that it would have been picked up on the p.d.i. When I contacted Swift they did not want to know even though the arm rests even had left and right written on them, it makes me wonder if there is another vehicle floating about with 2 right hand ones. You have to ask yourself why should I have to pay for their mistake. I feel that Swift should have acknowleged this error and reimbursed me.

As for Brownhills I think that it has already been said before, you pay your money for a load of grief. It is a pity that they are not members of this site as they would most probably have to employ someone full time to answer the e mails.


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

Do they ever answer e-mails!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Parts Supply*

Kenyo

If you would like to contact us on our customer careline 01482 875740 or send us an email at [email protected] with your vehicle details and your postcode we will look into this for you.

Tuesday will be busy with calls so please be patient but we do return all messages by the end of the working day. Emails just after the Bank Holiday may take us 2 days to respond to.

Regards
Kath


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I appreciate some of the effort in getting Swift to provide this type of contact is down to our members but following the service I have received from the Insurance service I again say this is brilliant.In 6 months of hell I had 3 returned phone calls and hear we have a company taking the time to monitor the site.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

kennyo said:


> Just a warning for anybody who will be getting a van from brownhills at Newark in the furture be very wary . I bought my new van in march and I am still waiting for parts to arrive after 5 months and now they say that some of the parts have not been ordered as there is no paperwork even though I watched them take photos and write the faults down even the manager promised that it would all be sorted by May. One part that they say that they know nothing about a third party contacted me on behalf of brownhills its just amazing. Now this was a new motorhome and I understand that you can wait for up to 7 weeks for parts from swift but 5 months is a joke there is something very wrong here.


As Kath has already mentioned call us on Tuesday and we will expedite your parts once we have got all the details.I am already working on reducing parts delivery from 7weeks which is worst case ie large grp panels etc BUT we are reliant on the Dealer placing the order in the first place. I will also discuss with Brownhills the disappointment felt by some forum members.Without doubt the MHF has helped me to start and close the loop re quality and customer care.As I have mentioned on the forum I am the owner of the business and have recently stepped back into an active role and you will see again on the forum where we have already actioned feedback.I apologise for your issues on your new motorhome please make contact for us to take action.Peter.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Brownhills*

Hello

I wonder if there are any other manufacturers/dealers who note their customers' comments made via forums such as MHF?

Russell


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

SwiftGroup said:


> kennyo said:
> 
> 
> > Just a warning for anybody who will be getting a van from brownhills at Newark in the furture be very wary . I bought my new van in march and I am still waiting for parts to arrive after 5 months and now they say that some of the parts have not been ordered as there is no paperwork even though I watched them take photos and write the faults down even the manager promised that it would all be sorted by May. One part that they say that they know nothing about a third party contacted me on behalf of brownhills its just amazing. Now this was a new motorhome and I understand that you can wait for up to 7 weeks for parts from swift but 5 months is a joke there is something very wrong here.
> ...


I have this morning Emailed this thread to the Chairman and new Chief Executive of Brownhills and asked for a meeting.Peter.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Bownhills*

Greetings,

Just for your information, I have written to the CEO of Brownhills, with respects to our problems, I have also written to the MD previously, unfortunately they have not replied but have passed the information to other staff members.

I am waiting for an answer to a letter sent on the 18th of July, although I have received acknowledgment of receipt and that it had been passed on.

Although Brownhills have offered me a settlement previously I had found further work to be done, they have asked that I don't reveal any information online and I have kept their request up to now, but I need some sort of explanation and a satisfactory resolve.

I have written to Hymer DE, but have so far failed to receive any acknowledgment.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Peter

If your input continues and has an affect than all we can say is thankyou and hooray. It must be horrible to be seduced with promises from a salesman prior to parting with loads of money to then be pushed aside later on when something goes wrong.

Brownhills often look at this forum and so have been aware of the problem for some time. Tell me, if someone buys a van from one dealer can their warranty repairs be done elsewhere, maybe a smaller dealer with more time available. 

stew


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi,

We understand from our local dealer, although he does not sell Lunar vans, that if we have problem under guarantee he can do the repair providing he uses the authorised parts. I don't know if all dealers adopt the same attitude.


Gina


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Bownhills*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just for your information, I have written to the CEO of Brownhills, with respects to our problems, I have also written to the MD previously, unfortunately they have not replied but have passed the information to other staff members.
> 
> ...


I have passed on this thread to Brownhills.I cannot comment on other manufacturers( Ive got enough problems of my own) so I will try and get a response for you.Regards Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> If your input continues and has an affect than all we can say is thankyou and hooray. It must be horrible to be seduced with promises from a salesman prior to parting with loads of money to then be pushed aside later on when something goes wrong.
> 
> ...


Yes that should be the case as long as he is a Swift Group dealer in practice that might not happen!I need to do more work on this as I have been asked the same question re caravans.What the Forum has shown up is the divide between the manufacturer and the end user YOU we are totally reliant on the Dealer and maybe we have hidden behind this? If a customer has a problem with servicing or warranty we would always facilitate on there behalf if they experience difficulties with there supplying dealer.Peter.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Ginamo said:


> Hi,
> 
> We understand from our local dealer, although he does not sell Lunar vans, that if we have problem under guarantee he can do the repair providing he uses the authorised parts. I don't know if all dealers adopt the same attitude.
> 
> Gina


Gina,dont know about that really certainly we would direct the customer to his supplying Dealer but if he was too far away we would expect the local dealer to do the job.Its a bit of a minefield really that I am going to have a good look at.Peter.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I know with cars under European laws the consumer has the right to go to any dealer for servicing. I think they have to be VAT registered and use the manufacturers parts.

Not sure thought what it says about warranty repairs 

stew


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I know with cars under European laws the consumer has the right to go to any dealer for servicing. I think they have to be VAT registered and use the manufacturers parts.
> 
> ...


Stew,I dont know either so I will do some homewark on the subject.Just a note I am away on holiday at the moment and I note the message board is flashing I darnt open it at the moment in case I loose them as I am operating down a telephone line and through th company intranet!Peter.


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

Peter, thank you for all your valid comments I can probably say on behalf of all your Swift customers including myself and I being one of your worse critics, a big thank you. But I would remind you that a very great deal of Swift problems appear to be due to a serious lack of supervision on the build quality, and normally only minor problems. I am not sure how these vehicles are checked before delivery but clearly there is a problem, the second problem is the length of time it takes to receive parts, bearing in mind the majority of owners want to enjoy their purchase and not see them stuck up there driveway week after week.
I also applaud you for contacting Brownhills, according to what I have read on this forum Brownhills are monitoring this site and believe me there has been no feed back from them at all. It is not a business but a complete joke they appear to live in a world of their own, perhaps a meeting from you might change that, but I would not hold your breath. In my humble opinion heads should roll at the top the MD certainly has not got his finger on the pulse or for that matter else where.
Good luck Peter hope you have more luck than a club with an estimated 16000 members who have not achieved to change their ways.


----------



## kennyo (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi kath
have emailed my details so I will see what happens now as Peter says if the dealers do not but the order in its not your fault but if you have the order what can i say


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

dragstar said:


> Peter, thank you for all your valid comments I can probably say on behalf of all your Swift customers including myself and I being one of your worse critics, a big thank you. But I would remind you that a very great deal of Swift problems appear to be due to a serious lack of supervision on the build quality, and normally only minor problems. I am not sure how these vehicles are checked before delivery but clearly there is a problem, the second problem is the length of time it takes to receive parts, bearing in mind the majority of owners want to enjoy their purchase and not see them stuck up there driveway week after week.
> I also applaud you for contacting Brownhills, according to what I have read on this forum Brownhills are monitoring this site and believe me there has been no feed back from them at all. It is not a business but a complete joke they appear to live in a world of their own, perhaps a meeting from you might change that, but I would not hold your breath. In my humble opinion heads should roll at the top the MD certainly has not got his finger on the pulse or for that matter else where.
> Good luck Peter hope you have more luck than a club with an estimated 16000 members who have not achieved to change their ways.


All the points you have raised are being followed up and I am sure you have seen I am not prepared to defend our current position!I was almost born into the caravan world and have been at the head of Swift since 1972.The buck stops with me its my business whch I care about greatly and I dont like having unhappy customers I will sort it!Dont worry about being critical I will rise to it!Peter.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Bownhills*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just for your information, I have written to the CEO of Brownhills, with respects to our problems, I have also written to the MD previously, unfortunately they have not replied but have passed the information to other staff members.
> 
> ...


Peter - this quote from Brownhills above - that they ask you not to reveal any information online..... or what..... why.... it's flipping blackmail

Surely if Brownhills were any good they could accept criticism...and I don't believe they every have or will.

Best of luck, but having been away for the weekend, reading the comments from Peter the owner of Swift if exactly what MHF hoped eventually achieve. A forum which dealers, manufacturers would monitor and where needed - sort out the problems, because at the end of the day no one at all wants bad publicity....and this goes at least some way to mitigating it.

I hope Peter (of Swift Leisure) you will actually report back any real information re your meeting with Brownhills.

I know people who are unhappy will shout and shout loudest, but this has become a storm over the years, andthose that are happy stay quite, but the body of unhappy owners, be it Swift or any other of the makes they are dealers for, really do need the likes of you to support them - I only wish the other manufacturers would also monitor the site.

Best of luck

I am not a Brownhills customer, they wouldn't even allow me to view a Clou Liner at the NEC, - why - because I didn't have an appointment - no one was viewing it, and I didn't know I needed an appointment - why take it if potential buyers can't look around....stupid to me...they lost a sale and the attitude of their sales staff has always been sort of 'superior'

Carol -


----------



## Wanderwagon3 (May 27, 2005)

*As Topic*

Good Evening all

IMHO a poll or vote on the "goodies & the baddies"is of little use and could cause MHF management problems.

What should be done is truthful, brief, but detailed factual accounts about named businesses you have done business with which have been less than satisfactory. Factual...as in you can swear to it in a court!

Continue to inform us of /or lack of,progress and final outcome.

It would appear that some firms (Swift?) would appear to take notice.

Perhaps these accounts could be put in a separate forum. Then a little "message " could be sent to the baddies (and the goodys) "Hey bro take a look...." Some will take note eventually.

Equally accounts of "above & beyond" levels of good service are of equal value to us punters.

Ken ......with Wanderwagon3


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Repairs*

Hi

Car repairs - I have a Vauxhall and it can go to any GM or Vauxhall dealer for warranty work. This was tested in Italy at "Bocchio Opel" at Desenzano.

Servicing can be done at an approved agent without affecting any warranty in place. I am not sure what "approved" means exactly.

Motorhomes - grey area - one dealer (they sell Swift amongst others) would not even order parts for people who had not bought a motorhome from them! A customer spending a tenner on a part today could spend 60 grand next year.

Russell


----------



## 105858 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Repairs*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Car repairs - I have a Vauxhall and it can go to any GM or Vauxhall dealer for warranty work. This was tested in Italy at "Bocchio Opel" at Desenzano.
> 
> ...


Ah Desenzano, lovely place. I spent lots of time out there in the 70s and 80s at the IBM European Education Centre. It was based in Mussolini's summer home, Villa Tasinara I think. Stayed at Residence Olivetto.........
ate at Tres Coronas...........

Anyway, back to the real reason for my post. I collected my Bessy 530 from Chelston and the worktop was damaged. I was minded to reject (I wish, I wish). However, I accepted it was a perfectly easy part to replace and was advised it could be done at a dealer closer to home.

I accepted this as I thought it would be standard as per cars. Seems like I have bungled again. My closest dealer is Brownhills Newark, but I bought elsewhere because of their reputation!!


----------



## 106480 (Aug 15, 2007)

.[/quote]I have this morning Emailed this thread to the Chairman and new Chief Executive of Brownhills and asked for a meeting.Peter.[/quote]

So who is this new CEO at Brownhills?


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

Is it permitted to make a positive posting? Just seems to me that this is a forum for grumpy old folk. I bought a vehicle from Brownhills and I am totally happy with it. But then it was a HYmer so its a great product that doesnt need to go back for bits dropping off and leaks and such. My dealings with Brownhills since I bought it last August have been great - they are just people like you and me and maybe they need treating the same way?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

ferretstroker said:


> Is it permitted to make a positive posting? Just seems to me that this is a forum for grumpy old folk. I bought a vehicle from Brownhills and I am totally happy with it. But then it was a HYmer so its a great product that doesnt need to go back for bits dropping off and leaks and such. My dealings with Brownhills since I bought it last August have been great - they are just people like you and me and maybe they need treating the same way?


If you check you will find some positive postings about Brownhills but they are a minority.
This forum is for members to complain(and praise)the service they receive from dealers and manufacturers.So far they have been successful in getting the attention of at least one manufacturer-Swift,who have come on here and apologised for some of the faults and promised to put things right.That is great result for us forum members,the dealer and the manufacturer,and I hope more will follow the example of Swiftgroup.

If you think we are *'grumpy old folk'* then don't come on here,my opinion is that mhf is an excellent vehicle for sharing experiences with over18000 members and many more visitors.

Looks suspiciously like you are another non-subsriber with just a couple of posts coming out of the closet to defend Brownhills-how many more are there :x

Steve


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

I'll put my hands up as a subscriber and say I've had good service from Brownhills at Cannock, Newark and Birtley!
If that changes in the next week, (the MH is in for a Hab check and some warranty work) I'll let you know!!


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

*Talk to Tom!*

We collected our new Swift Suntor from Brownhills yesterday and it leaks (reported on water ingress thread). This is despite asking Brownhills to have it checked (I emailed them at the beginning of August!)

We are not impressed, but I see on the Brownhills website the new CEO, Tom Booth, is planning to have a "Talk to Tom" feature on his website!!

It's going to be a long chat Tom, and there's a big queue!


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

It is really good to see Swiftgroup following MHF and taking notice.
What I can't understand is people even contemplating going to Brownhills. I have seen the salesmen at a couple of shows now and they look like vultures or undertakers. The kind of people you would say of -"would you buy a car from them?"
We have been really pleased with the help and after sales care from Rapido, Wokingham and from Deepcar Motorhomes www.dmiuk.com
no pressure, just pleasant and helpful.
Mike


----------

